# Silent Loop 280 vs Eisbaer 420



## NCC-1701-A (20. Oktober 2017)

moin. was meint ihr: 

wieviel Grad kann die Eisbaer 420 AIO ggü. der Silent Loop 280 den I7 7820x besser kühlen?

Danke


----------



## Ryle (20. Oktober 2017)

Ungeköpft? Voraussichtlich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## NCC-1701-A (20. Oktober 2017)

geköpft


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich rate und sage um 50%


----------



## NCC-1701-A (20. Oktober 2017)

ironie an ?


----------



## Zerosix-06 (21. Oktober 2017)

ich glaube die Ironie war nicht an  das dürfte recht gut passen von der Radi Fläche her, bin zwar Wakü Noob und warte aktuell noch auf meinen Vega-Wakü Block bis sie bei mir unter Wasser läuft  
aber rein logisch:
420 = 3*140 --> 58.800 cm²
280 = 2*140 --> 39.200 cm²

Was bedeutet mit der 420er hast du ziemlich genau 50% mehr Radi Fläche --> 50% mehr Wärmeabfuhr Wasser->Luft also kannst du theoretisch 50% mehr Wärme Leistung zuführen und hast immer noch die Gleiche Wassertemp -> gleiche CPU Temp

Bei Gleicher Wärmezufuhr, was du ja fragst, dann natürlich erhöhte Kühlleistung! 
Was das dann genau in °C ausmacht das kann dir wohl keiner sagen  
Naja, ein Physiker kann dir das sicher anhand von diversen Watt Wärmeleistung an der CPU, dem Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten der unterschiedlichen Materialien, der l/min im Wasserkreislauf, dem Luftstrom der verwendeten Lüfter (und vielen weiteren Werten die du nicht angegeben hast) + natürlich kompliziertesten Formeln irgendwie annähernd in etwa so pi mal Daumen ausrechnen. 
Aber dazu bräuchte der definitiv mehr Kennzahlen.

--> die 50% sind meiner Meinung nach eine richtig gute Zahl

Grüße


----------



## Ryle (21. Oktober 2017)

Genau kann man das natürlich nicht beantworten, da hier Faktoren wie Drehzahl, Förderleistung, Kühler, Aufbau usw. mit reinspielen. Da die Radiatoren aber beide von AC stammen und wenn man ansonsten auch von gleichen Gegebenheiten und selber Lüfter Drehzahl ausgeht dürfte das Raumtemp zu Wasser Delta etwa um 1-3° sinken, was du dann auch ungefähr auf die Kerntemperaturen übertragen kannst. Wenn der Kühler der Eisbaer jetzt noch etwas besser performt als der der Silent Loop hast du vielleicht noch ein knappes Grad bessere Temperaturen, aber im Großen und Ganzen ist es nicht die Welt.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (21. Oktober 2017)

Zerosix hat das schon ganz richtig erklärt....ganz falsch mag die Ironie aber auch nicht sein, da ich nicht weiß, ob die Kühlleistung proportional zur Radioatorfläche zunimmt


----------



## DonBongJohn (22. Oktober 2017)

Die Frage ist doch eher, wie viel dB bzw. Sone ist der jeweilige Kühler leiser bei der entsprechenden Kühlleistung.
Kühl wirste die CPU mit beiden halten können und der Temperaturunterschied wird eher unwichtig.
Laut kühlen kann jeder!


----------



## Teriodis (25. Oktober 2017)

Die serien lüfter bei beiden waküs sind nicht so dolle.

Ich hab mir eloops geholt sie auf 400rpm laufen lassen und diese abstandshalter. 
eisbaer 360.

AlphaCool Susurro Antinoise Silikon Lüfterrahmen für 120mm Lüfter | Mindfactory.de

Pumpe der eisbaer auf 7 volt (hersteller freigabe)

Muss aber auch nicht so ein monster kühlen wie du.

I5 6600 auf 1.280 volt 4.5 ghz.

Bei mir ist silent.


----------

